# Manitoba duck hunting



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

How far away from Brandon Manitoba do you have to get to stay away from outfitter leased land? Was thinking of going up there next year for snows and ducks. Any help would be great. Just don't want to knock on doors and hear it's leases by these guys or this outfitter has the rights to our land. You can pm me too if you want.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Have a buddy up there right now , just and I mean just North of brandon and he hasn't seen or heard another group all week. We talked today and Duck numbers are down as well as light geese but darks are thick.. I was there 2 years ago and noticed very little pressure, duck numbers were good, light geese were few and far between lots of darks but mostly little guys....


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

You would think snows and blues would move right throw there. Good to hear about the pressure. Maybe the snows and blue are just above him still. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hunted north of brandon for years.....missed the last two. But it has been going down hill or i mean seeing less and less snows each year. Not sure if the migration has shifted or what. Most of the locals told me more snows west towards the SK border. But who knows with out putting on the miles.. But not much pressure or leasing by guides so to speak. I hunted south of brandon too.....same thing with regaurding pressure.

Good luck.


----------

